# recurve bow



## oliverqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

been thinking on getting a recurve bow


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 13, 2018)

Say what???


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2018)

I had one, just like this one, made by Fred Bear, many, many moons ago.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 13, 2018)

I have a Bear bow from the 60s, recurve


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2018)

oliverqueen said:


> been thinking on getting a recurve bow


Don't over think it, get it


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 13, 2018)

on a compound my pull is 50.. not sure what it be on a recurve


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2018)

oliverqueen said:


> on a compound my pull is 50.. not sure what it be on a recurve



go to the range...find out


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2018)

My recurve was a 45 pull. Used it strictly for competition ranges. Compounds were just starting to make the scene back then.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

This is my daughter....


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 14, 2018)

Her arrow should be near her mouth not her eye


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

It was her first class.....


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 14, 2018)

oliverqueen said:


> Her arrow should be near her mouth not her eye



I was going to mention that, and where the fingers are, but hey, what a great place for a kid


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I was going to mention that, and where the fingers are, but hey, what a great place for a kid




LOL...she's 42... and 35 when that pic was taken...


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 14, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...she's 42... and 35 when that pic was taken...


yep, a kid


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2018)

hahaha...she'd love that... well she's MY kid...  but she does look 10 years younger than she really is ...


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 14, 2018)

suppose to look like this


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 14, 2018)

oliverqueen said:


> suppose to look like this  View attachment 59258


Yup

an ol' guy, that was some sorta recurve guru, would put the nock right on his lips, essentially kissing it and the bowstring

he was incredibly accurate with lobs


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 15, 2018)

that's stephen amell as the evil oliver queen when they did the cross over


----------

